# Stumbled onto a pond...



## kadoxu (17 Nov 2016)

Hi everyone!

I'm moving home next month and apparently I'm gonna have a small pond to take care off... from what I remember, it looks somewhat like this:



 
It's sitting in the front garden and I live near London... I think it has some plants in it, I'll give you more details next month... but for the time being I'd like to get some ideas on what I can do. 

So, what can I do in there without spending too much money?


----------



## rebel (18 Nov 2016)

LOL dude... I thought you had FALLEN into a pond and came here for pictures and expression on your face..


----------



## zozo (18 Nov 2016)

Next to growing plants.. Breed daphnia  etc.. This year i discovered if you make running water in something like a gutter filled with little flat stones you will have a daily supply of blackfly larvae attached to the stones till mid summer. Fish love you for it..


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Nov 2016)

zozos own " Mission Bathtub" in ponds is worth a look for ideas and inspiration


----------



## kadoxu (18 Nov 2016)

rebel said:


> LOL dude... I thought you had FALLEN into a pond and came here for pictures and expression on your face..


Not being an English native speaker/writer means sometimes I write "in" instead of "on"... it has been quite a laughing trigger for a few times!


----------



## kadoxu (18 Nov 2016)

zozo said:


> Next to growing plants.. Breed daphnia  etc.. This year i discovered if you make running water in something like a gutter filled with little flat stones you will have a daily supply of blackfly larvae attached to the stones till mid summer. Fish love you for it..


I still don't have any fish to eat them, but it's something to keep in mind! 



PARAGUAY said:


> zozos own " Mission Bathtub" in ponds is worth a look for ideas and inspiration


I've seen it before, it's awesome! I'd love to have something like that someday...

Unfortunately, the pond is on the front garden witch doesn't even have a fence... I may be being naive, since I haven't done much research so far, but I'm looking to do something that doesn't really need power and is kinda low maintenance, I don't know if that's even possible or not! 

This is the best picture I can find of the pond (had to use google maps, and the pic is from 2009)


 

The space hasn't been cared for for at least a couple of years, to the point that I only saw the pond on the second visit I made to the place... lol


----------



## zozo (18 Nov 2016)

Lilies are ideal for a stagnant water body, search for Nymphaea Pygmaea, you'll find only a few, out of my head the ALba and Helvola will be very suitable for a tub like that.

I see it has some reet in it now, so could be the inside has elevated levels to the side to put baskets on. Iris is a very nice but also very agressive it needs regular trimming. But it has beautifull flowers early in the spring time. You could acompany it with Hesperanta coccinea, which flowers in the fall.. Just hop into the pond shops plant corner, there are numerous possibilities with winter hardy bog plants.. They are all divided in zones 1,2,3,4 etc. 1 is marginal > 4 are aquatics, like elodea and potamogeton sp. or non rooting floaters like pistia.


----------



## kadoxu (18 Nov 2016)

zozo said:


> Lilies are ideal for a stagnant water body, search for Nymphaea Pygmaea, you'll find only a few, out of my head the ALba and Helvola will be very suitable for a tub like that.
> 
> I see it has some reet in it now, so could be the inside has elevated levels to the side to put baskets on. Iris is a very nice but also very agressive it needs regular trimming. But it has beautifull flowers early in the spring time. You could acompany it with Hesperanta coccinea, which flowers in the fall.. Just hop into the pond shops plant corner, there are numerous possibilities with winter hardy bog plants.. They are all divided in zones 1,2,3,4 etc. 1 is marginal > 4 are aquatics, like elodea and potamogeton sp. or non rooting floaters like pistia.


I'm not sure, but I think there was kind of a basket inside with a couple of plants in it.
Thank you! This is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------

